# Trying to find controller and module. Help please!!



## JMS (Nov 7, 2009)

I am currently building a completely hydraulic plow for my ATV, I am going to be using a electric hydraulic power unit similar to the monarch 3 way units with float feature. I need to find a company or manufacture that can make the controller to control it,(something similar to the one on the blackline plows) my problem is that, and correct me if I'm wrong, I need to have a plow control module and the hand/or mounted joystick or control pad to operate the power unit properly, especialy the float feature. 

If anyone knows where I could get one made, or another way of doing this please let me know.

Thanks

Fd8215


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I have no info for you but could luck just the same.

sound's like a nice project.


sublime out.

if I get any idea's I'll put them up in this thread for you.


----------

